# question on boot logo



## superfly5203 (Dec 21, 2011)

I have been flashing a few of the different DX roms trying to see what I like. When ever I flash a new rom, I wipe the data/cache and the delvix, but I always have the same boot logo. I tried to find something about this, and I just don't know if that doesn't change or I missed wiping something. I changed the logo with Jrummy's rom toolbox.

Thanks, and sorry if this is a stupid question, I just haven't seen anything about this happening between flashing.


----------



## twisted_58 (Feb 27, 2012)

Boot logo does not change in between rom flashes. The only thing that resets that is a sbf.


----------



## skreelink (Oct 7, 2011)

superfly5203 said:


> I have been flashing a few of the different DX roms trying to see what I like. When ever I flash a new rom, I wipe the data/cache and the delvix, but I always have the same boot logo. I tried to find something about this, and I just don't know if that doesn't change or I missed wiping something. I changed the logo with Jrummy's rom toolbox.
> 
> Thanks, and sorry if this is a stupid question, I just haven't seen anything about this happening between flashing.


The only things that write the boot logo are;

1; First and foremost, an SBF. Which of course writes all information to the phone, including the current red M logo.
2; JRummy's rom toolbox, you can change it to any of the plethora offered.
3; Updates can also change the boot logo if it is included in the update, like Froyo to Gingerbread.

Rom flashing and whatnot does not touch where the bootlogo resides, similar to the radio not being touched during rom flashes.


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

The bootlogo is a seperate partition that is unaffected expect via SBF so if you change it to a custom one, it won't go away with a new rom flash.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

*Sigh* boot logos can be changed during ROM flashes. Just try Vortex or YACK. Most just don't bother to include one. If its not included it stays at default. I have different boot logos I have made for all my ROMs. Whenever I nandroid back and forth I have to restore nandroid and then flash the boot logo. The boot logo is raw data file so its not saved in a nandroid as its literally written to the phone. But there is no reason a ROM can't include an overwrite.

Sent from my unthrottled Shadow YACK!


----------



## superfly5203 (Dec 21, 2011)

oh well thanks for the replies! I didn't think I was missing anything, guess now I know.


----------

